# China's Latest High-Tech



## getopt (Sep 18, 2017)

Like mayor Silicon Valley companies China now nudges it's people for wanted behavior with the help of High-Tech:

https://www.nytimes.com/2017/03/20/world/asia/china-toilet-paper-theft.html


----------



## JazzSinatra (Sep 19, 2017)

Now days it is hard to distinguish parody from reality.


----------



## ronaldlees (Sep 20, 2017)

It's single ply, so don't put too many burritos in your knapsack!


----------

